# one for mousebreeder



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

as promised this is her not long after I collected her from you. Now she is much bigger but the colour is much the same.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah, Very nice. I'm in LOVE


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Argente? Just lovely!


----------



## Kylie (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow!
:]


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep Argente no doubt about it.


----------



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

Gorgeous. I'm loving those ears!


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

sadly i found that she had passed away a weeek or so ago, cause unknown as she apperared well.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. *hug*


----------

